# Funny Fall



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Found this and thought it was really funny and needed to share (she was ok)




:lol:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

HAHAHA! Sorry but thats the funniest fall ever!! Kind of like my one friend, Bishop stopped, and she slid slowly down his neck, over him head, onto the jump. Oh whow we laughed, it was so graceful!!


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh my god OUCH!!!! but that is hilarious


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

That is hilarious! LOL!!!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Aww poor girl. The slow ones are the worst!:lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I would have been really impressed if that horse had managed to fling the rider back into the saddle!! Almost looks like a close try.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

wow...either she is really light or that horse has some good neck muscles to throw her LOL very funny fall...glad she was ok.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

That was one of the funniest falls ever!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> I would have been really impressed if that horse had managed to fling the rider back into the saddle!! Almost looks like a close try.


that defiantly would'a been a great party trick


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Dang, that looks like FUN!!! Now all I'd have to do is line up right with our pond and when my mare throws me, I'll land in the pond!!!! How awesome would that be dude?? 

Glad she's ok too.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OWW! But it is crazy how someone actually got that on camera!


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Aw, why did they remove the video? It was so funny!


----------

